
France to ban use of meat terms to describe vegetable-based products - dmmalam
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-43836156
======
hrasyid
Does the ban only affect vegetarian products that use unqualified name such as
"sausage" or "steak", or does it also ban product names such as "veggie
sausage" or "soy patty"?

